
“It's Time for Online Voting” (blockchains) - theophrastus
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/05/opinion/online-blockchain-voting.html
======
kennydude
Physical paper voting wins no matter what.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3_0x6oaDmI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3_0x6oaDmI)

